# M5: I'm liking it



## dasmith232 (Feb 13, 2017)

I recently picked up an M5 with the intent to get rid of my Sony a6000 as a travel camera. So far, I'm liking most things about the Canon! The absolutely biggest feature for me is that it works with all my Canon lenses. And does it really well.

But here's the latest. For no good reason, I put two 2x teleconverters (4x) on my 70-200/2.8 lens and an EFM to EF adapter on the M5. That becomes 280mm-800mm. But the aperture suffers. That constant f/2.8 becomes f/11!

But here's the thing: the M5 continues to autofocus and does it pretty well. It's slower than when shooting at f/2.8, but ... duh!


----------



## greybeard (Feb 14, 2017)

What do you like better about the M5 vs the A6000?


----------



## dasmith232 (Feb 14, 2017)

A few things...

Without question, the biggest thing is the compatibility with my lenses. For traveling, either system is nice (small, lightweight). But when not traveling and I want to use some of my other lenses, they all work and work really well.

I like the compatibility of the hot shoe with all my other Canon or Canon-compatible flash gear.

I also shoot high-school sports for the local newspaper, and for sports work the frame rate is really nice, especially when I can use that with my 70-200/2.8. Either system does that (with the appropriate adapter), but with Canon I keep decent focus performance.

For video work, I like that the file format is "normal" (mp4) instead of proprietary.

I like the Canon menu system, but that's because of familiarity. Although I still find the Sony menu organization non-intuitive regardless of previous familiarity.

I like how the custom mode behavior (a lot). I use custom modes regularly. On the Sony the button assignments are not part of the custom settings. On the Canon, they are. So in one custom mode, I have my BBF configuration, but in another it's "normal" so I can hand my camera to my wife. Plus, accessing the custom modes is on the dial and not digging through a menu.

I like the enhanced stabilization on video mode for (when needing to) hand-hold video.

------

On the other hand, with the Sony, I like that I can use a 3rd party battery. The Sony doesn't balk at Wasabi batteries. The Canon complains and then doesn't show the remaining battery percentage. Really? Come on, Canon!


----------



## beagle100 (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm also liking the Canon M5 -  works great with older Canon telephoto lenses
now there's the M6  ...  a new mirrorless every quarter 
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## dasmith232 (Feb 15, 2017)

The M6 loses the viewfinder (which you can buy separately) and the screen now tilts *up*. For me, I'm not interested in that.

However, it looks like a FF mirrorless is on the verge of being announced. That one has my attention...


----------



## beagle100 (Feb 16, 2017)

dasmith232 said:


> The M6 loses the viewfinder (which you can buy separately) and the screen now tilts *up*. For me, I'm not interested in that.
> 
> However, it looks like a FF mirrorless is on the verge of being announced. That one has my attention...



right, but like all full frame models - a higher cost


----------



## Shuiyin (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm currently shooting with a Rebel T3i. Does anyone think the upgrade to an M5 would be worth it? I originally purchased the T3i as something to start with as a beginner photographer but now that I've decided to get more serious with it I've been thinking of upgrading the body.


----------



## beagle100 (Feb 22, 2017)

Shuiyin said:


> I'm currently shooting with a Rebel T3i. Does anyone think the upgrade to an M5 would be worth it? I originally purchased the T3i as something to start with as a beginner photographer but now that I've decided to get more serious with it I've been thinking of upgrading the body.




'worth it' is subjective 
get it from B&H or Adorama and you have two weeks to check it out 
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## dasmith232 (Feb 22, 2017)

What do you not like about the T3i?

In any case, it's definitely subjective. For me, the attraction of the M5 was having a small travel package for when I didn't want to carry around my full-frame stuff. I wasn't looking at an "upgrade" of a current system. So my criteria will be different than yours.

If you're thinking about getting an M5 body and using your existing lens(es) (and with an adapter), then you won't really be saving any size or weight because the smaller body will be insignificant when you're still carrying around the same lens(es). For the size/weight argument to make sense, you'd have to justify an entire swap of body AND lenses. That would cost you well north of US$1000, which may or may not be worth it.

If you are a fan of manual focus and manual exposure and like the in-the-viewfinder tools for helping with that, then the M5 works quite well, but is kind of an expensive upgrade for those features.

The T3i is a pretty nice camera. I have used one extensively (my wife now uses it and still really like that camera). Personally, I find the T3i more comfortable to hold because it's bigger.

I'll be happy to offer my thoughts about it being worth it (or not), but it definitely depends on what kind of photography you do.


----------

